# Mixage stéréo sur Windows 10 introuvable



## Swaity (23 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, je viens vers vous car je n'ai trouvé réponse à mon problème.

Je vous explique je possède un iMac 21.5 de 2012 avec el capitan j'ai installé Windows 10 avec boot camp jusque là tout va bien. J'enregistre mes game play avec un elgato game capture hd pour obtenir le son dans le elgato et en jouant le fournisseur a établie une manipulation sous Windows ou on doit aller dans les paramètre audio allee a l'onglet enregistrement clique droit afficher périphérique désactive pour afficher stéréo mix ou mono mix le mixage stéréo quoi ! Seul probleme impossible de l'afficher du quand je lance mon enregistrement j'ai le son de la musique mais pas le son du jeu vue que il sort sur mes enceintes et cette manipulation permet au elgato d'enregistrer tout les sons de la carte son.
J'ai pu lire que les pilotes n'était pas à jour ce qui empêcher Windows de détecter cette sortie audio mais tous les pilotes son à jour je vous demande votre aide afin de faire apparaître se mixage stéréo comme on peut le faire sous OS X avec audio midi setup merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

